# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Ripping off my Fingernails. For real.

## Kara18

So this happened a while ago, but right before I was supposed to wake up for school, I had this dream that it was absolutely imparative that I rip off my fingernails. Why? I do not know. But in the dream I was very frustrated that I couldn't rip them off. When I finally woke up from this dream, I was pulling on my left ring finger nail. Even after i woke up, it took me a few seconds to realize that I shouldn't be pulling off my nails.

While this isn't neccessarily a nightmare, it's not really pleasant, so I guess it belongs here. Any ideas?

----------


## ElizVanZee

Your fingernails symbolically represent your ability to act aggressively. Because you are trying to rip off your fingernails, the dream seems to suggest that in your own Dream World  that is, when thinking with too much imagination or emotion  you might think it imperative to eliminate your aggressiveness, except that in this case you are also trying to rip off your fingernail when awake.

The scene seems to be implying that on a subconscious level (as in a dream) you may have come to realize that being too aggressive is not working to your advantage. Thus when waking up and using all your awareness you may wish to carry on with this imperative to tone down the aggressiveness. {This does not mean you need to actually tear off your fingernails.} Pulling on the left ring fingernail would emphasize the idea of making a commitment  but in this case not one to a relationship (as when a ring is involved) but to making a change in yourself regarding the aggressiveness you may be exhibiting in life.

----------


## Kara18

That makes sense. If I remember right, around that time I was kinda angry a lot.I don't know if I changed after that dream but it does make sense.

----------


## jarrhead

It is my personal belief that dreams don't mean anything other than what your subconscious is thinking at the time.  You are still thinking about the dream when you wake up - this is why it's the best time to recall.

First your imagery leaves, then the sound, then the feel.. then the action if your REM Atonia was turned off.

Sounds to me like your atonia kicked off a few seconds early and you ended up tugging your nails.  No big deal.

----------


## Kara18

Also makes sense. I've had a few similar (though less self-mutilating) events happen. Like once I woke up and my arm was in the air... No idea why. o.0 So maybe the Atonia thing is just a problem for me. 

And hello fellow NC person!

----------


## jarrhead

Haha which part of NC are you from?

No, it's not an issue. Usually it kicks off just as you exit the dream.  Your touch/hearing and thoughts will not have changed yet, so you'll move.  This is like when people stretch or rollover the exact second of awakening, then fully waking up.

----------


## Kara18

Greenville.

Ahh ok

----------


## ElizVanZee

Thank you for the feedback. It is very helpful to an interpreter.

In case you are curious, waking with your arm up in the air would symbolically represent the idea of being up in arms - angry.

PS. All dreams do have a meaning. Those who claim they do not simply have not spent enough time studying dreams and symbols to be able to see their meaning.

----------


## nina

> In case you are curious, waking with your arm up in the air would symbolically represent the idea of being up in arms - angry



Sorry, but I think that's a load of bull.  :tongue2:  This is why I generally dislike "dream interpretations".

----------


## Dylan xD

> Sorry, but I think that's a load of bull.  This is why I generally dislike "dream interpretations".



I know what your saying, You might see a cat in your dreams and someone will give you a big lecture about the meaning when really it was just a cat with no significant meaning. Plus dream interpretation would be different for every single person, one thing won't mean the same thing to everyone.

----------


## ApocalipsticK

There are usually mutilations in my dreams. I usually cut off my hands and other people's as well :S
Once I even put a hand in the microwave and ate it... holy s***
But I'm not psycho or anything so you don't have to worry... I don't think dreams mean anything at all, maybe is something you saw when you were a child and shocked you or whatever...

----------


## Kara18

Just curious, how does microwaved hand taste in your dream?

----------


## jarrhead

> Just curious, how does microwaved hand taste in your dream?



like chicken  :wink2: 

haha i've never done that.

----------


## Kara18

> like chicken 
> 
> haha i've never done that.



Hah, of course.  :tongue2:

----------


## ApocalipsticK

> Just curious, how does microwaved hand taste in your dream?



I just had time to bite it and when I was about to start chewing it I woke up (thank God)
But next time I eat a microwaved hand I'll let you know  ::D:

----------


## Kara18

> I just had time to bite it and when I was about to start chewing it I woke up (thank God)
> But next time I eat a microwaved hand I'll let you know



Good timing lol

----------

